# A dragging dog



## Scott Bushey (Oct 12, 2005)

Is it on my end or is the board dragging like a dog today?

[Edited on 10-12-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## crhoades (Oct 12, 2005)

mine's fine. Give your dog some coffee...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 12, 2005)

Mine is fine also.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Oct 12, 2005)

dragging on my end of the net too


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 12, 2005)

Definitely dragging and not loading now.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 12, 2005)

Dragging!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 12, 2005)

Draggin for me too.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 12, 2005)

I submitted a support ticket to the host.


----------



## JohnV (Oct 12, 2005)

This is two days later, and it started out dragging, but now is fine.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 12, 2005)

Seems ok to me.


----------



## Swampguy (Oct 12, 2005)

no problems here


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 12, 2005)

Now it's fine.........


----------



## JohnV (Oct 12, 2005)

Yes, its going great guns now. You might even consider a speeding ticket now.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 12, 2005)

Still slow here. All other websites that I access are fine.


----------



## Poimen (Oct 12, 2005)

It's fine for me!


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Now it's fine.........



Did Rose do anything?


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Still slow here. All other websites that I access are fine.





It has been slow, off and on this morning.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> ...



Rose said that nothing was wrong.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 12, 2005)

There were a lot of threads with pictures - that's what I thought the problem was.


----------

